# WIP - table saw cabinet



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am in the process of building a rolling cabinet for my bench top table saw (GMC).

I though I might post some Work in progress shots as being Christmas it might take a while to complete. 

The design is based on a plan in a Fine Woodworking book " Basic Skills and Techniques" - all from 18mm ply with biscuit joinery.

Another stepping stone...


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

*table saw cabinet*

hay a good start, it fun building something from a blank peice of ply or wood some time the design changers as the progress of building goes along, i have aways found this to happen, have fun


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks Gary,

but in this case, I will stick to the plans.

if it works out, it could be the doorway to a new router table stand the same height to use as a saw outfeed table//

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I thought I might post some Work in progress shots"

What do you mean by "might" James, I fully expect to see a full photo shoot from all of my friends on the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*it's finished.*

Well finally got it finished today. 

There should be a separate section for beginners....LOL

if this was art, it would best be viewed from distance...but is does serve the purpose.

But, I did learn some lessons and should be able to improve on the next project, -
a similar cabinet for the router set so I can use as an outfield table for the saw.


James


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks like it will serve you well. Most of my practice work has been on fixtures and "furniture" for the shop. Seems an excellent way to learn.

Do the casters lock? Out on the lawn it probably isn't much of a problem but if you decide to work indoors, chasing the table around while pushing stock through might be a bad thing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good James

Here's a small tip 

Use a pocket hole jig and then you don't need to use all the clamps 
You will be amaze how fast you can build a cabinet with out using all the clamps in the shop to hold it,,the pocket hole way is the same way you used but you don't need to put all the clamps away after or wait for the glue to setup..

The screws are the clamps 

=====



jw2170 said:


> Well finally got it finished today.
> 
> There should be a separate section for beginners....LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi James,

I gotta agree with Bj about the use of pocket screws. They work great just for a project like yours. 

BTW, it looks good, it should serve you well for a long time.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rob,

The casters do not lock.. when used in the car-port, I will use wedges to retrain.
I do have smaller locking wheels on the cart for the router table, but they a nuisance rolling over the grass.
At least, now I will be able to roll it around to the car-port. Previously I would have had to carry it...no way.

The photos show my current "shop"..

Bob,

1. I agree, and a pocket hole jig from Kregg is on my wish list.
2. The plans I followed used glue/biscuits and I added screws.
3. On the next one, I thought I would try dados but will have to be extremely careful in measuring and cutting the pieces with the circular saw.

James


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well it sure looks durable to me! I think you would need a sledge hammer to tear it apart.

If you can ever get together a pocket screw kit and the T & G bit set from Sommerfeld you can just about eliminate the dadoes, clamps and biscuits and quickly create super strong cabinets and carcasses like the one you have done in maybe half the time.

Nice job, are you going to paint or put a sealer or primer on it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James 

You don't need to pop for the full Kreg systems all you need is the two and the one hole small jigs.... they will do about 95% of the pockets holes you will need to do, but do pop for the pocket hole vise grip clamps, the ones with the round rod ends on them that fit into the pocket holes ,they hold the stock in place for you,,plus the round end face vise grip type ..and then your are set..


======





jw2170 said:


> Rob,
> 
> The casters do not lock.. when used in the car-port, I will use wedges to retrain.
> I do have smaller locking wheels on the cart for the router table, but they a nuisance rolling over the grass.
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> Well it sure looks durable to me! I think you would need a sledge hammer to tear it apart.
> 
> If you can ever get together a pocket screw kit and the T & G bit set from Sommerfeld you can just about eliminate the dadoes, clamps and biscuits and quickly create super strong cabinets and carcasses like the one you have done in maybe half the time.
> 
> Nice job, are you going to paint or put a sealer or primer on it?


What, and take all the fun out of woodworking???

I had not thought about a finish..I was so please to get it finished in what for me is record time..

I will leave that question until I get the second one done.

James..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

James, that looks like a fine job to me, it should last a lifetime. When I'm making non-furniture items like this, I glue then panel pin the joints, this makes alignment simple. When the pins are removed you can then drill the screw holes in their place.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, I would give the table a coat of paint to protect it. Since this is the first of many shop built items choose a color that will be available in the future and paint all your shop items the same. As you add to your shop it will look very professional. Machine grey is always available or perhaps a safety color since they will not change. By way of example most roller tool cabinets are painted safety red. There are other safety colors like blue and green, but consistency will be the key.


----------

